# exhaust tip question



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

Will dual 3.5" exhaust tips fit on an 04 bumper? i have the 04 bumper just cut the bumper for the 05/06 look and was wondering if those tips will fit or not.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nope. 3" would be the largest and that would be tight. i remember looking for some nice 3" but couldn't find any with a 2 1/2" inlet. Borla does make some 2 1/4" x 3" if you have the stock size pipes. i ended up with 2 1/2" Borla inter-cooled tips and i really like them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

quad tips on the 04 are so nice. I wish I didn't convert


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

correction, they will fit just ordered some magnaflow dual tips they are getting put on tomorrow or thursday ill post pics. did measurements and they will fit with decent clearance to where it wont melt the paint


----------

